# tiller



## hargeo (Feb 25, 2017)

what do i need to pull a tow behind tiller


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is the tiller PTO or belt driven?
How BIG the tiller?
Do you have tractor now to pull tiller?


----------



## hargeo (Feb 25, 2017)

A PULL BEHIND WITH MOTOR I NEED A LAWN TRACTOR I THINK SORRY FOR LATE BEEN AT VA TKS


----------

